# k wire vs can bus



## daves_1.8t (Jun 3, 2008)

Hey guys,
I would like to know if there is a difference between the k wire and the can bus wire on MK4s. and how would I be able to tell which one I have?
Thanks


----------



## daves_1.8t (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: k wire vs can bus (daves_1.8t)*

bump? anyone have an answer?


----------



## Kerosel (Jan 10, 2002)

*Re: k wire vs can bus (daves_1.8t)*

There is a difference between CAN BUS and K-Line, to the best of my knowledge. The K-Line is used for diagnostics and coding, whereas the CAN BUS is used for internal communication. Now that's not to say the K-Line doesn't just go to a translator or gateway that gets out on the CAN BUS to make the diagnostic requests (I've heard this is how the R32 works?), but they are two different things.
According to Ross-Tech:
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c....html
The K-Line was present until 2005.5, then it looks like things went to CAN BUS only. Which is not to say the two didn't co-exist side-by-side for a while. So in 2002, you might have had both... I'm not exactly sure how to tell though. Perhaps having the factory double-din Monsoon is a dead giveaway (since they usually get status info from the CAN BUS).
Hope this helps.


----------



## daves_1.8t (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: k wire vs can bus (Kerosel)*

wow thanks so much. very informative. I am having a hell of a time figuring out the best way to hook up my aftermarket hu. I really dont want to tap into any existing vw wires and dont really care about having the radio stay on if I leave my key in the ignition after shutting the engine off.
Thanks again


----------

